# I5-9300H   HP Pavlıon 15 dkxxx   GTX 1660Tı- maxq edit



## tng (Jun 28, 2022)

Helle everybody ı am using hp pavlion i5-9300 and gtx1660ti max q like 1+ years. I always had a throotle problems and fan control system problems. I am activly using throttlestop at thoose settings. Still ı cant make it better. Can anybody help me ?

Note ı tried so many config on throttlestop like -250 mv core and -125 cache ı just cant stop throttle


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2022)

The 9300H has a 45W TDP rating. Your computer is overheating when the CPU is running at only 30W. You need to improve the cooling to fix your computer throttling problem.


----------



## tng (Jun 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The 9300H has a 45W TDP rating. Your computer is overheating when the CPU is running at only 30W. You need to improve the cooling to fix your computer throttling problem.


ı am using really big fan under my computer but ı still use stock thermal paste. Which termal paste should ı use


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

tng said:


> thermal paste


I have heard that Noctua NT-H2 works well.


----------



## tng (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello guys after changing thremal paste. My max temperature is 75 degrees. Incluede ı push my video card and little bit cpu ratio


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2022)

That looks much better. Try running ThrottleStop 9.5. It might help your Cinebench scores.


----------



## tng (Jul 8, 2022)

hello everybody after using thermal paste still ı am not going up 75 degrees but ı am getting this limit things


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 8, 2022)

tng said:


> ı am getting this limit things


If you are still getting power limit throttling, post a screenshot of the Turbo Power Limits window so I can see your settings. Did you try increasing PL1 and PL2? Did you check the MMIO Lock box? How about running a log file while gaming for 15 minutes?

For some laptops, power limit throttling is part of their DNA.


----------



## tng (Jul 8, 2022)

my tpl settings on attachment. I get this limit warnings on 3-4 hours playind doom on high graphics on fhd 120+ fps
and yes plt is hp dna i think


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 8, 2022)

Did you try setting PL1 to 60W?


----------



## tng (Jul 16, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try setting PL1 to 60W?


ı was moving from my house finnaly ı sit down to my computer ı will try pl1 to 60w  for a couple hours


----------



## tng (Jul 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try setting PL1 to 60W?


after pl1 to 60w  my limits*

*


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 17, 2022)

Do some Cinebench testing to see if your CPU can maintain maximum speed without power limit throttling.

Most HP laptops will ignore the MSR power limits set in ThrottleStop and will still power limit throttle at 45W. Turn on the log file option. This makes it easier to see when power limit throttling happens.


----------



## tng (Aug 22, 2022)

sorry about texting so late. I was on my internship and it was really killing my all day

this are my test settings

my cinebench test


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 23, 2022)

Use ThrottleStop 9.5. Some people get better Cinebench scores when using the newer version.

 Check the MMIO Lock box.

The log file shows the multiplier is maintaining 40.00 during your testing which is the maximum. No throttling issues and your temps are fine.


----------

